# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - October 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022240UTC Oct 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1929:ahmad-wali-karzais-house-comes-under-mortar-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Ahmad Wali Karzai’s house comes under mortar attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 08:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 02 – Some 13 mortar rounds fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  landed on Ahmad Wali Karzai’s house (located next to Kandahar Governor’s office  in the heart of Kandahar city) on Friday night (Oct. 01) but the exact number  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1929:ahmad-wali-karzais-house-comes-under-mortar-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US General killed in Kandahar operation</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 19:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 02 – An ebony skinned US general was killed in Zhiri district’s  Sang-e-Sar area on Friday (Oct. 01) by a deadly explosion which destroyed their  heavy armored tank. This incident happened at a time when US invaders are  carrying out a huge operation in the mentioned district and where trying to  attack Mujahideen bases in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1927:9-cowardly-border-police-killed-in-kandahar-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 cowardly border police killed in Kandahar ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 19:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 1 – Some 9 cowardly border police were killed and 6 severely  wounded in an ambush near Shorak district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1928:update-on-kandahar-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Update on Kandahar operation</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 19:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Zhiri’s Pashmool area say that last night at  12:00 pm, US invaders were dropped off in the area by helicopters but instantly  came under Mujahideen attacks which lasted well into this afternoon. US invaders  suffered fatal losses in the attacks and ambushes and later on 3 deadly  explosions hit their foot patrol in which they suffered more bloody losses.  Reports add that heavy fighting also took place between Mujahideen and US  invaders in Sang-e-Sar area of the mentioned district. The exact number of  killed and wounded invaders is not known but helicopters have been seen  airlifting the dead and wounded. 3 Mujahideen have also been injured in the  mentioned incidents.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1962:new-report-about-kandahar-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> New report about Kandahar operation</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 19:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
This is the second week of the invaders ‘Dragon Strike’ operation which is being  carried out in Zhiri district’s Sang-e-Sar, Pashmool and Kolak areas which lie  to the south of Kandahar city close to Kandahar-Herat main highway. Reports say  that barbaric US invaders are busy tearing down civilians houses, trees and  plants in hopes of gaining ground against Mujahideen. Mujahideen say that a  powerful explosion, which shook the surrounding areas killed and wounded 15 US  terrorists along with their bulldozer and a couple of tanks being destroyed in  Pashmool area when the invaders tried to bring down a school in the area, which  was rigged with explosives. In the last couple of days the only thing that the  invaders have gained is the anger of locals whose houses, fields, trees, roads  and anything the savages deem a hindrance are being destroyed as per the  invaders customs.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1940:ied-eliminates-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED eliminates US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 09:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 02 – Reports from Panjwai say that a S invaders tank was  annihilated by a roadside bomb in Raigi area last night as a result all the  terrorists inside were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1960:mine-detonates-on-us-invaders-foot-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine detonates on US invaders foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 18:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 02 – A mine detonated on US invader foot patrol at 01:00 am this  morning in Chuchniai Ghazi Ziarat area of Arghandab district but the exact  number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1918:9-joint-enemy-killed-in-uruzgan-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 joint enemy killed in Uruzgan clash</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 16:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 1 – At least 9 joint cowardly enemy were killed at 11:00 am and  countless wounded when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed their foot patrol  in Mariabad area near Terenkot city. Reports add that 1 Mujahid along with a  couple of civilians were Martyred in the retaliatory bombing of the invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1924:cowardly-police-shot-dead-in-terenkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cowardly police shot dead in Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 19:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 1 – A Mujahid of Islamic Emirate shot dead a cowardly police in  Terenkot city at dawn time last night (Sep. 30).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1934:blast-hits-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 08:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 02 – At least 2 ANA puppets were killed instantly at 08:00 am by an  IED blast on their foot patrol in Zarha Nawrak area near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1925:zabul-ana-convoy-attacked-3-vehicles-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul: ANA convoy attacked, 3 vehicles eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 19:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 1 – Mujahideen seized the weapons of 12 cowardly ANA puppets after  they ambushed the puppets military convoy in Shinki’s Dab Village at 04:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1944:zabul-2-enemy-vehicles-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul: 2 enemy vehicles eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 09:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 02 – A vehicle belonging to private security company was obliterated  by an IED at 09:00 am this morning, killing all puppets onboard in Syeuri’s  Harha Village. In another incident from the same area, a puppet vehicle was  destroyed in an ambush last night but the exact number of minions killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1931:qalat-city-blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Qalat city blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 October 2010 08:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 02 – A US invaders tank was completely destroyed, killing and  wounding all terrorists onboard by a roadside bomb at 12:00 pm yesterday near  Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1920:shahjoe-blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Shahjoe blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 October 2010 16:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 1 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED in Shahjoe’s Tazi  area at 12:00 pm. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032110UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1987:kandahar-blast-claims-5-us-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast claims 5 US invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 17:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 03 – At least 5 US invaders were killed at 02:00 pm when their  tank hit a roadside bomb in Nagitan area of Shah Wali Kot district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1972:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-3-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked, 3 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 08:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 03 – At 05:00 pm last night, a NATO logistical supply vehicle was  attacked in Mirakhor Durahi area of Maiwand district as a result 2 supply  vehicles were destroyed due to RPG fire. Mujahideen add that a few moments  later, a security puppets vehicle was blown apart by a roadside bomb and when  other puppets came to help the dead and wounded, another mine detonated on them  causing further deadly losses. It is said that 9 puppets were killed and wounded  in the blasts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1971:2-joint-enemy-vehicle-eliminated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 joint enemy vehicles eliminated in Kandahar</a>
*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 08:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 03 – Reports from Panjwai district say the a US invaders tank as  destroyed at 12:00 pm yesterday while travelling on the road between Kandahar  city and the district center in Sra Kala area. All invaders involved in the  blast were killed. Reports add that 4 ANA puppets were killed and wounded later  on that night in an ambush on their vehicle, which was destroyed in the  previously mentioned area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1985:deadly-blasts-hit-us-invaders-in-arghandab-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts hit US invaders in Arghandab, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 17:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 03 – A US invaders tank was blown apart while leaving its base by  an IED at 08:00 am this morning in Arghandab’s Babro area. All invaders onboard  were killed and wounded. Reports add that a similar blast hit US foot patrol in  the mentioned area on Saturday afternoon (Oct. 02) but the number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1977:heavy-fighting-reported-from-ajiristan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Ajiristan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 14:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 03 – Mujahideen o Islmaic Emirate attacked Ajiristan (Daya)  district headquarters this morning using heavy and light weapons. Mujahideen  from the area say that so far 14 puppets are killed and countless others wounded  in the fierce fighting which is still ongoing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1969:missile-attack-on-enemy-airbase-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missile attack on enemy airbase in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 08:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 03 – An airbase of US and Australian invaders near Terenkot city  was hit with 2 missiles which were fired by Mujahideen at 11:00 pm last night.  The extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1970:uruzgan-explosion-obliterates-puppet-anp-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan explosion obliterates puppet ANP vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 08:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 03 – Some 2 puppet police were killed at 09:00 am by an IED, which  destroyed their vehicle in Terenkot city’s Kosh Kharab area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1978:us-base-in-zabul-comes-under-mujahideen-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US base in Zabul comes under Mujahideen attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 14:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 03 – A US invaders base located in Sarkh Sand area of Arghandab  district, which also houses ANA puppets has come under Mujahideen attack using  heavy weapons last night , this morning and this afternoon. Mujahideen say that  during the assaults a number of mortar rounds have landed inside the base  causing heavy damage and casualties but the number is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1967:zabul-blasts-destroy-2-us-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul blasts destroy 2 US tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 08:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 03 – A US invaders tank was destroyed near Mizani district center at  10:00 am yesterday (Oct. 02), killing and wounding all terrorists onboard.  Another US tank was also destroyed similarly in Takir area of the same district  later on at night time (Oct. 02). All 4 invaders inside were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1981:zabul-land-mine-destroys-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul land mine destroys puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 03 – An ANA vehicle was obliterated to bits by a land mine at 04:00  pm in Qalat city as the puppets military convoy was passing on Kandahar-Kabul  main highway. All puppets onboard were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1984:interview-with-islamic-emirates-kandahar-province-military-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Interview with Islamic Emirate’s Military Commander for Kandahar province</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/38647835/Interview-with-Islamic-Emirate%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Military-Commander-for-Kandahar-province-VOJ-English">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 October 2010 17:33

As you all might know, for the past 2 weeks the US invaders have launched an  operation (Dragon Strike) in Kandahar province so Alemarah website interviewed  Kandahar provinces military commander, Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond to update us  on the situation.

Alemarah: Respectable Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond, Asalamalaikum.

What is the current situation in Zhiri, Dand, Maiwand and surrounding areas  according to the information you have received?

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: Walaikumsalam wa Rahmatullah e wa Barakatuh.

All praise is due to Allah and may his peace and blessings be on the beloved  Prophet Muhammad (SAW) and for what follows:

All praise is due to Allah, the enemy have not gained any significant ground  against Mujahideen in Zhiri, Dand and Maiwand districts so far in the 2 week of  constant bombings and land assaults on Mujahideen areas.

The enemy’s intent was to take control of Sang-e-Sar, Pashmool and Sanzari areas  of Zhiri district from Mujahideen and then move on to the southern areas all the  way up to the border of Panjwaee district. But Alhamdulillah, due to the zeal  and bravery of Mujahideen and their stiff resistance, they have not been able to  achieve any of their goals so far. Their armored tanks and vehicles are still  parked on the spot of their arrival on Kandahar-Herat main highway just outside  Sang-e-Sar area.

For the past 2 days, US forces and their puppets have started a massive push  into Pashmool area, which is only about 2-2.5 km2, using land and air power in a  bid to secure the area. They have only been successful in taking control of  Lalajan Paich region but have been coming under deadly attacks even today  especially near Zirh Maktab area, in which powerful blasts detonated on them,  causing them fatal losses, for which medical helicopters landed 4 times to  airlift the dead and wounded. In these 2 days, the enemy has been violating all  norms and have been bombing and demolishing houses, trees, fields and farms of  locals in order to clear the way for themselves.

Close to Pashmool is Sanzari area, in which the enemy have forcefully taken over  2 civilian houses and made them into their check posts while the rest of their  military convoy has retreated back to their bases but even those check posts  were targeted by Mujahideen mortars yesterday.

Dand district is in a similar situation. The enemy have their forces stationed  in Nakhoni, Zalkhan and Khanjakak areas but cannot move forward any further due  to the constant fear of ambushes and IED’s. The invaders also face fatal losses  in this district from IED attacks on a daily basis.

As for Maiwand, the enemy forces which came out for the operation have returned  back to their bases. They have built a new base in Kala Shamir area and it looks  of things they have ended their campaign there.

Alemarah: What do you think the aim of this operation is and how much of their  goals have the enemy achieved?

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: Our thinking is that the enemy is trying to secure  Kandahar city, Kandahar-Herat main highway and all the roads leading to enemy  bases in Panjwaee, whose security is deteriorating and is in danger of collapse.  Therefore the enemy has launched the operation in a bid to weaken Mujahideen’s  military power in Dand, Panjwaee, Zhiri, Maiwand and Arghandab districts, which  are in a close proximity to the city and are either fully under Mujahideen  control or Mujahideen have a heavy presence in them.

In order to achieve their goals, the enemy planned to dig ditches and cordon off  the area using barbed wire around Maiwand and Zhiri districts and also between  Panjwaee’s Spirwan area and Dand district in order to restrict Mujahideen  movement. But all praise is due to Allah, and with his help, the enemy has not  gained any ground of much significance. Mujahideen have tactically retreated  from the areas which they have entered but are causing the enemy great suffering  and losses in well planned IED attacks and ambushes.

Alemarah: How much have the Mujahideen been effected by the operation?

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: The enemy’s failure to gain much ground or momentum  is the sign of Mujahideen’s heavy presence and activeness in the areas. The only  difference now is that Mujahideen don’t move around in huge numbers and they  don’t have clear frontlines but have opted to fight using guerilla tactics.

Mujahideen have returned back to their normal assaults in the area around  Sanzari and Maiwand because the fighting has become minimal. In fact, just  yesterday Mujahideen attacked a NATO logistical supply convoy, in which a large  number of vehicles were burnt in the area between Dand and Maiwand districts.  This is the area which the enemy claims to have taken over in the past few days  as a result of their operation.

Alemarah: You say that the enemy has launched this operation to secure Kandahar  city center. Has this effected your operations there?

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: Alhamdulillah our operations are still going on at  the same pace as before. In the past couple of days there have been many blasts  and missile strikes in and around Kandahar city center, which even the media  picked up so basically they themselves are a witness to our claims.

Alemarah: To end, could you please share a story about any astounding Mujahideen  incident which might affect the hearts of our viewer’s.

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: There are many amazing and astounding incidents but  the one worth mentioning is in which the help of Allah was seen by Mujahideen. A  Kandahar puppet government official for Haj and Awqaf was killed in a blast a  while back. His sons name was Mukhlis, who was an active member of the puppet  Intelligence agency. A few days ago, Nazik, the so called governor of Dand  district captured 2 Mujahideen and gave them to Mukhlis, who wanted revenge for  the death of his father. So Mukhlis along with 3 of his body guards put the  Mujahideen in a vehicle and tried to take them to a desert where he would  brutally Martyr them. On the way the vehicle stopped working so Mukhlis along  with his gunmen got off the vehicle and tried to fix the problem. At this moment  one of the Mujahideen released his hands from handcuffs, snatched the weapon of  one of the bodyguards and shot dead all 4 puppets on the spot. In this way Allah  relieved both of the Mujahideen from their hardship.

Alemarah: Thank you very much

Mullah Muhammad Isa Akhond: And you too</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050130UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2002:10-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-kandahar-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 invaders killed and wounded in Kandahar explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 10:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 04 – At least 10 US invaders were killed and wounded as a result  of a powerful explosion at 09:00 am this morning when the invaders entered a  booby trapped house in Zhiri’s Birana area. Locals from the area say that  helicopters arrived 2 times to airlift the dead and wounded but a lot of their  limbs are still scattered at the scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2001:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal losses in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 10:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 04 – Mujahideen from Pazaki area of Panjwaee say that yesterday  afternoon, heavy fighting broke out when US invaders tried to carry out an  operation in the mentioned area. Reports say that during the intense fighting  which lasted until dusk, 1 tank was destroyed by an IED and another 2 blasts hit  the invaders foot patrol but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2000:us-cross-worshipers-tank-obliterated-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US cross worshipers tank obliterated in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 10:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 04 – Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded US  invaders yesterday when an IED destroyed their tank in Sarkari Bagh area of  Arghandab district but the exact number is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2008:contractor-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Contractor shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 14:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 04 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead Abdul Nafi’, who was  a contractor providing logistics to the invaders at 12:00 pm in Abdul Hakim Hada  area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2003:deadly-blasts-hit-us-invaders-n-maiwand-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts hit US invaders n Maiwand, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 10:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 04 – A US invades tank was destroyed by an IED yesterday (Oct.  03) on Kandahar-Herat main highway after the invaders abandoned one of their  bases in Maiwand district. Mujahideen add that another 2 blasts also detonated  on their soldiers who came to help the dead and wounded causing further  casualties. The number of killed and wounded terrorists is not known. Mujahideen  later on torched the base.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1993:blast-hits-ana-vehicle-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits ANA vehicle near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 06:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 04 – At least 6 puppet ANA were killed at 09:00 pm last night (Oct.  03), when their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Musa Khel area near Qalat city.  It is said that their check post commander was amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1998:missile-strike-on-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missile strike on enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 October 2010 10:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 04 – Mujahideen fired mortar rounds at an enemy base close to Shinke  district center last night but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not  known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070120UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2018:deadly-blasts-reported-from-kandahar-city-22-puppets-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts reported from Kandahar city, 22 puppets killed and wounded</a>*

<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 08:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 05 – Mujahideen fired 15 mortar rounds at a puppet police  training center in Khwajak Baba area of Kandahar city on Monday night (Oct. 04)  and later detonated 3 strategically placed IED’s on the puppets who tried to run  out of the building to save their lives. Reports say that at least 8 cowardly  police were killed along with an officer and 4 border police and a further 14  were seriously wounded. It is worth mentioning that even the puppet regime has  admitted to the deaths of 4 police and of another 10 being wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2035:deadly-kandahar-blasts-strike-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Kandahar blasts strike US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 04 – Reports from Dand district say that this morning, at 09:00 am  a deadly blast hit US invaders foot patrol in Mahi Ghra Pozki area but the  number of killed and wounded is not know. However medical helicopters arrived at  the scene twice to airlift the dead and wounded. In another incident, a similar  explosion one again hit US terrorists foot patrol in Nakhoni area of the  mentioned district. A puppet translator was amongst the dead but he exact number  of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2019revious-kandahar-governor-gunned-down&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Former Kandahar governor gunned down</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 08:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 05 – Mula Habibullah, a former governor of Arghastan district was  gunned down by Mujahideen in Loe Wiyala area of Kandahar city yesterday. It is  worth mentioning that Kandahar city’s assistant governor was attacked similarly  in the city’s Karez Bazaar area yesterday but survived with serious injuries.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2025:kandahar-explosions-destroy-2-us-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosions destroy 2 US tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 12:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 05 – An IED completely obliterated a US invaders tank in  Shawlikot district’s Maidana area yesterday while travelling from Kandahar to  Uruzgan. All terrorists onboard were instantly killed. Another report from  Maiwand district says a US tank was also destroyed last night (Oct. 04) in Kala  Shah Mir area but the number of terrorists killed is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2045:ied-hits-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED hits US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 October 2010 11:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 06 – A US invaders tank was completely obliterated by an IED,  killing all terrorists onboard at 01:00 pm yesterday in Dand’s Minari area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2030:fierce-uruzgan-fighting-claims-13-joint-enemy-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fierce Uruzgan fighting claims 13 joint enemy lives</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 16:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct 04 – Joint US-Afghan cowardly terrorists tried to carry out an  operation in Khas Uruzgan districts Shali Nawi area but were repelled back in a  humiliating defeat after 13 of them were killed and countless wounded by  Mujahideen attacks and ambushes that started in the morning and lasted well  until dusk time today. 2 Mujahideen along with many civilians were killed and  wounded and their properties damaged in the blind revenge bombing of the  terrorist invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2062:invaders-suffer-deadly-losses-in-mujahideen-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer deadly losses in Mujahideen attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 October 2010 15:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 6 – At least 3 US invaders were killed and wounded by a blast this  morning at 09:00 am in Terenkot city’s Niyazo area. Reports add that later at  around 11:00 am, a 2-hour clash took place with the invaders when their foot  patrol came under Mujahideen ambush in Darwaishan Nawa area of the mentioned  city. The number of killed and wounded terrorists is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2033owerful-blast-hits-us-tank-near-terenkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful blast hits US tank near Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 17:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct 04 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by a roadside bomb this  morning, killing and a wounding all invaders onboard in Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2031:enemy-check-posts-attacked-in-zabul-2-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy check posts attacked in Zabul, 2 tanks destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 17:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 04 – Reports arriving from Arghandab district say that this  afternoon, at around 12:00 pm 12 mortar rounds landed inside a joint enemy check  post in Sar Khasang area. Reports add that another 8 82mm canon rounds also  fired by Mujahideen at 05:00 pm hit the same check post causing the destruction  of 2 tanks but the exact number of killed and wounded enemy is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2027:82mm-canon-rounds-rocks-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 82mm canon rounds rocks enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 October 2010 13:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 05 – Multiple 82mm rounds hit an enemy check post in Surkh Sang area  near Arghandab district center last night but the number of killed and wounded  is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2051:ana-vehicle-obliterated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA vehicle obliterated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 October 2010 13:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 06 – 2 ANA puppets inside their vehicle were instantly killed at  11:00 am this morning after their vehicle was obliterated by an IED in Asha Qazo  Manda area of Sahr Safa district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch 
071410UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on the Ninth Anniversary of American Invasion of Af(ghanistan)
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 October 2010 06:03 (PDF version of statement attached)

Nine years ago, the brutal Americans attacked Afghanistan in contradiction of all human and moral norms, under the leadership of the most disgustful president G. W. Bush in the name of furthering  the Crusade.  At the outset, no one believed that the Afghans, who had already passed through hardships because of long wars, would ever be able to confront the attack launched  by the most arrogant and highly- trained forces of the 21st century.  Based on these predictions, former US Secretary of Defense, Donald Rumsfield, who was wallowing in his wishful delusions due to his arrogance, announced the end of the American military operations  after six months of the invasion--  thinking that  the Afghans’ capability to face  the invaders have come to and end.  But today, 9 years after that announcement, the strongholds of Jihad and resistance against the invading Americans and their allies are as strong as ever.



Every day, tens of foreign invaders lose their lives. Throughout the past nine years, neither they have been able to implement their empty slogans nor could they stop the Jihadic activities of the Muslim Afghans. During that period, the invading Americans spent hundreds of billions of dollars in order to continue this illegitimate war;  lost thousands of soldiers, with  tens of thousands  of them being injured,  and faced heavy losses in terms of military hardware,  but now after all that,  they  have only reached the conclusion to admit to the American public and to the public of the world that the current year 2010 was the most fatal year for the foreign forces. Nothing new they offered. The invading Americans and their coalition allies have  put to use all their military and economic capability to maintain their brutal occupation over Afghanistan and bring it to a successful end. Even they implemented different strategies;  appointed  the most sophisticated and veteran generals and launched various conspiracies with the help of their surrogates to stymie the popular resistance but,  all that notwithstanding, we can make  a  cursory   comparison  regarding the achievements of both sides of the wars  on this  occasion of the ninth anniversary of the Americans invasion of Afghanistan as under:

1.    All American rulers including Obama are disappointed of the results of the war in Afghanistan.

2.    Internal differences have arisen among the rulers of the White House regarding the poor results of the failed Afghanistan war.

3.    A number of coalition countries have pulled out of the military mission in Afghanistan because of the prolongation of the failed nine-year long war and the emergence of the atmosphere of lack of confidence.

4.    All Americans and NATO military strategies have failed  in face of the resistance of the Mujahideen.

Last but not least, the American arrogance and reputation plummeted at world level in view of the fact that the highly-trained American and NATO forces failed to wipe out the resistance of the empty-handed Afghan Muajhideen. Similarly, the American  economy faced unprecedented melt-down.

Now the Achievement of the Mujahideen:

1.    Mujhideen have control over 75% of land in Afghanistan according to  the admission made by the Americans.

2.     Mujahideen are able to target all American military bases, ranging from the gates of the presidential place to the Bagram military Base, to Kandahar and Nagarhar airports etc.

3.    The public of the world,  particularly the people of Afghanistan,  have enhanced their support to  the current Islamic resistance against the invaders.

4.     Mujahideen now control all high ways of the country.

5.     Mujahveen have obtained (new) military experiences and capability in killing and wiping  out the American invaders.

On the basis of the above comparative statement, now every one can predict the  Americans and their allies chance of success in Afghanistan.  Only the confused rulers of the White House,  due to their arrogance and stubbornness,  are bent on continuing the occupation of Afghanistan and adding to the sufferings of the miserable Afghans.

Considering defense of the territorial integrity of the Islamic country and Jihad against the invading Americans as an Islamic obligation, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan advises the confused American rulers: come to yourselves and    have mercy on your  people by immediately pulling out of Afghanistan. The Mujahid Afghans consider every sacrifice including martyrdom at the strongholds of Jihad and  defense as a pride, even now after  nine years of continuous Jihad and resistance. However,  the American people will not have the patience to see corpses of their dead soldiers who have lost their lives for the protection of the personal interests of the American capitalists. 

“Those who have done wrong, will soon know how (  bad) come-back they will have (at the doomsday)”   Al-Quran.

_The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan_</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080034UTC Oct 10*


<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2077:us-tank-obliterated-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Zhiri</a>*

<blockquote>Thursday, 07 October 2010 13:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 07 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED in Saloghi  Maktab area of Zhiri district at around 12:00 pm as a result, all invaders  onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2075:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 October 2010 12:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 07 – A security puppets vehicle was destroyed, killing and wounding  all puppets onboard last night when Mujahideen ambushed a NATO supply convoy in  Malghalaro area of Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090210UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2109:arghandab-blast-kills-4-puppet-militia&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast kills 4 puppet militia</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 12:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 08 – A vehicle belonging to puppet militia was blown apart by an  IED at 09:00 am this morning, killing all 4 puppets onboard in Arghandab’s Shah  Agha Durahi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2101:2-cowardly-police-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 cowardly police gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 10:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 08 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate seized the motorbike and  weapons of 2 puppet police who were shot dead in Loe Wyala area of Kandahar city  last night at around 10:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2103:mujahideen-kill-puppet-spy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill puppet spy in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 10:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 08 – Muhammad Rafeeq, a puppet spy who worked with US terrorists  in Kandahar airfield was shot dead in Mirwaise Maina area near Kandahar city  last night at 09:00 pm. Mujahideen took his motorbike and a pistol as booty.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2119:ied-rips-through-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 15:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 08 – An IED ripped through US invaders tanks in Sang-e-Sar area  of Zhiri district at 02:00 pm as a result all terrorists onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2094:zhiri-ied-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri IED destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 07:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 08 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED in Zhiri’s  Saloghi Maktab area today at 12:00 pm. All invaders onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2118:roadside-bomb-in-arghandab-annihilated-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb in Arghandab annihilated US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 15:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 08 – A US tank was annihilated by a roadside bomb this afternoon  while coming out of tis base in Arghandab’s Tabeen area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2091:mujahideen-kill-2-puppets-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 puppets in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 07:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct 08 – Mujahideen shot dead 2 ANA puppets at 01:00 pm yesterday in  Terenkot city’s Khan Qah area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2102:security-puppets-check-post-comes-under-mujahideen-assault-5-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Security puppets check post comes under Mujahideen assault, 5 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 10:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 08 – Some 5 security puppets were killed at 08:00 pm last night, when  their check post was targeted and overrun by Mujahideen in Shinkee’s Pihe Band  area. Mujahideen seized the weapons, ammunition and other military equipment  after a 1-hour long firefight in which 1 vehicle and 2 enemy tents were also  destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2092uppet-security-vehicle-destroyed-as-nato-logistical-convoy-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet security vehicle destroyed as NATO logistical convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 07:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 08 – A security puppets vehicle was destroyed last night, killing and  wounding all onboard when a NATO logistical convoy came under Mujahideen attack  near Terenkot city .</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2100:us-tank-destroyed-near-qalat-city-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed near Qalat city in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 October 2010 10:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 08 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb at 12:00  am, killing all terrorists onboard in Zafar Khelo area near Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092000UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2137:border-police-suffer-casualties-in-arghadab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police suffer casualties in Arghadab</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 October 2010 14:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 09 – 2 powerful explosions hit the foot patrol of border police  at 12:00 pm this afternoon in Arghandab’s Char Ghalbi area but the extent of  damage caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2139:blast-hits-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 October 2010 14:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, Oct. 09 – An IED tore through a puppet enemy’s vehicle at 11:00 am as  their convoy was passing through Sokhti Manda area of Shahr Safa district but  the exact number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110100UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2153:7-puppets-killed-and-wounded-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets killed and wounded near Kandahar city</a>*

<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 10 – 7 puppet police were killed and wounded when an IED destroyed  their vehicle yesterday in Mahlajat bazaar of Dand. It is said that their  commander was amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2182:kandahar-explosion-claims-5-puppet-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosion claims 5 puppet lives</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 18:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 10 – A puppet police commander along with 4 of his gunmen were  instantly killed at 11:00 am after their vehicle was bloam up by an IED in Takht  Pul (Shiga) district’s Koghi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2160:explosions-hit-joint-enemy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosions hit joint enemy in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 10 – 3 Powerful blasts hit the foot patrol of joint US-Afghan  terrorists in Zhiri’s Makwano area at 07:00 am this morning. Locals from the  area say that helicopters were seen arriving at the scene but the number of  killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2155:us-terrorists-suffer-deadly-losses-in-kandahar-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US terrorists suffer deadly losses in Kandahar blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct 10 – 2 booby trapped houses exploded on US invaders on entering in  Laghamanyano village in Sang-e-Sar area of Zhiri district yesterday (Oct. 09).  At least 11 US terrorists were killed and wounded in the blast for which medical  helicopters arrived but the locals say that their limbs are still scattered in  the area. In another incident, a US invaders tank was completely destroyed by a  roadside bomb in the mentioned district’s Kolak area at 01:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2161:4-ana-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 ANA puppets killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct 10 – Some 4 ANA puppets were killed instantly 08:00 am this morning  after 2 mines obliterated their motorbikes in Chambark Kotal area of Harawod  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2151:mujahideen-torch-6-nato-logistical-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen torch 6 NATO logistical vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 10 – Mujahideen torched 6 NATO logistical supply vehicles near Qalat  city along with 2 vehicles belonging to the security in which 7 cowardly puppets  were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2152:ied-destroys-puppets-vehicle-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys puppets vehicle in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 October 2010 11:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct 10 – A security puppets vehicle hit an IED in Syeuri’s Kochni Shara  area at around 09:00 am. 2 puppets were killed and 3 others seriously wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
112305UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2190:dozens-of-us-afghan-terrorists-killed-by-their-own-jets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of US-Afghan terrorists killed by their own jets</a>*

<blockquote>Monday, 11 October 2010 11:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Oct. 11 – Fresh reports arriving from Zhiri say that this morning, at  around 11:00 am US jets bombed their own cowardly soldiers in Pashmool area as a  result, dozens of invaders and their puppets were killed for which medical  helicopters landed 4 times but the exact number is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2186:kandahar-bombing-causes-invaders-heavy-casualties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar bombing causes invaders heavy casualties</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 October 2010 11:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 11 – 2 mines simultaneously detonated on US invaders foot patrol  at 02:00 pm yesterday when the invaders tried to carry out an operation in  Zhiri’s Pashmool area. At least 4 terrorists were killed and 6 wounded in the  blasts. It is said that the invaders officer was also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2189:mujahideen-shoot-dead-2-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen shoot dead 2 ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 October 2010 11:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 11 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and a motorcycle of 2 ANA  puppets after shooting them dead in Doctor Manda area near Terenkot city at  09:30 am this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130110UTC Oct 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2222:report-on-operations-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Report on operations in Kandahar city</a>*

<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 14:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 12 – Mujahideen torched a NATO fuel tanker last night, at around  12:00 pm in Kandahar city’s Halqowe Sarak (Bypass) area. The vehicle was left on  fire and the driver killed. At the same time last night, Mujahideen ambushed a  puppet police vehicle in Loe Wiyala’s Familo area located in Kandahar city as  the vehicle was destroyed and 1 police inside killed. Reports add that this  afternoon 01:00 pm, 2 puppet police were killed and one wounded in 3rd Niaha  area located in the heart of the city by an IED.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2220:tactical-kandahar-blasts-kill-and-wound-20-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tactical Kandahar blasts kill and wound 20 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 10:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 12 – Mujahideen from Zhiri’s Pashmool area say that yesterday  they detonated 4 IED’s, which were tactically placed for maximum damage on the  invaders and their puppets foot patrol in Birana as a result at least 6 US along  with 3 puppets were killed and more than 10 severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2213uppet-check-post-attacked-in-kandahar-city-3-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet check post attacked in Kandahar city, 3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 10:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 12 – Mujahidee of Islamic Emirate attacked a puppet police check  post in Kandahar city’s Brishna Kot area at 08:00 pm last night as a result 3  cowardly puppets were killed which included their officer.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2221:roadside-bomb-hits-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb hits US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 10:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 12 – A US invaders tank was obliterated to bits by a roadside  bomb at 06:00 pm yesterday in Maiwand’s Nada area. All terrorirsts onboard were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2223:13-cowardly-ana-puppets-killed-in-ajiristan-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 13 cowardly ANA puppets killed in Ajiristan clash</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 14:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 12 – At least 13 ANA puppets were killed and 3 wounded after  Mujahideen attacked them near Ajiristan (Daya) district center at 10:00 am this  morning when the puppet tried to carry out an operation in Mir Khan village but  were forced to flee after seeing the above casualties. Mujahideen seized a lot  of equipment at the battle scene left by the puppets when fleeing. 1 Mujahid was  also injured in the 3 hour clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2212:10-ana-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_source=twitterfeed&amp;utm_medium=twitter"> 10 ANA puppets killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 10:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 12 – At least 10 ANA puppets were killed and 5 seriously wounded  on Monday (Oct. 12) when a mine planted by Mujahideen detonated on their  gathering place in Terenkot city. It is said that 2 of their officers were  amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2218:mortar-rounds-rock-enemy-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mortar rounds rock enemy check post</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 October 2010 10:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 12 – Some 10 mortar runds landed inside a joint US-Afghan terrorist  check post located in Arghandab district’s Surkhsang area at around 09:00 am  this morning. The extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140120UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2256:4-deadly-kandahar-blasts-cause-invaders-heavy-casualties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 deadly Kandahar blasts cause invaders heavy casualties</a>*

<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 14:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct, 13 – Officials from Zhiri district report that fierce fighting  took place throughout the whole day in Nada area of the mentioned district.  Reports add that the invaders who had come to the mentioned area for an  operation came under heavy Mujahideen attacks and 4 mines were also detonated on  them causing heavy casualties but the exact figures are not known. 2 Mujahideen  were also injured in the all-day fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2251:savage-us-invaders-heartlessly-martyr-2-infants&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Savage US invaders heartlessly Martyr 2 infants</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 13 – Reports arriving from Zangabat area of Panjwaee say that  last night US invaders fired cruise missiles and then bombed Paye Grej area as a  result 2 infants (a boy and a girl) along with 2 Mujahideen were martyred. The  invaders dropped off terrorists in the area which came under heavy Mujahideen  attacks and ambushes. On suffer fatal losses the cowardly invaders fled the area  early this morning. The exact number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2241:barbaric-us-invaders-run-their-tank-over-a-civilian&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Barbaric US invaders run their tank over a civilian</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 13 – Reports from Kandahar city say that last night US barbaric  invaders ran their tank (with chains for wheels) over an innocent man who was  riding his motorcycle in Commando area of the city. Locals from the area say  that the man’s body was in an unrecognizable state and was lying at the scene  for a very long time before an ambulance came and took the body to Mirwaise  (Chinese) hospital. It is worth mentioning that ever since the arrival of  Petreaus, the invaders have been on a killing spree where they use different  tactics to kill and maim civilians in order to spread fear amongst the  population. Recently in Kajaki the invaders martyred the people of a house in a  night raid and later placed bombs under their bodies from which another 10 were  martyred during their removal.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2249:2-joint-enemy-vehicles-eliminated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 joint enemy vehicles eliminated in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 13 – An ISAF invaders tank was blown apart by an IED in Tarko  Kalachi area on Tuesday (Oct. 13) at 02:00 pm and another ANA vehicle was  destroyed similarly in Marnijan area at 09:00 pm last night. All terrorists  involved in the explosions were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2246:dahrawod-district-council-member-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Dahrawod district council member killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 13 – Haji Ahmad Khan, a council member of Dahrawod district was  shot dead by Mujahideen at 07:0 pm last night while he was on his way home in  Londyana village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2257:heavy-fighting-reported-from-uruzgan-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Uruzgan, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 14:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct, 13 – A US invaders tank was destroyed in Nasirano Ghwadi area near  Terenkot city by a roadside bomb. All terrorists onboard were killed in the  explosion which took place at 11:00 am local time. In another incident, at least  3 ISAF invaders were killed and several wounded in a 1-hour clash which broke  out in Niyazo Manda area of the mentioned district at 12:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2245:joint-enemy-in-zabul-comes-under-mujahideen-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy in Zabul comes under Mujahideen ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 13 – Mujahideen ambushed a joint military patrol in Syeuri district  last night using heavy and light weapons which caused the enemy to flee from the  battle scene but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2244:zabul-blast-destroys-cross-worshipers-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul blast destroys cross worshipers tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 13 – An American cross worshipers tank was annihilated at 06:00 pm  last night, killing all terrorists onboard when it hit a roadside bomb in  Shinki’s Johi village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2250owerful-explosion-destroys-us-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion destroys US tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 11:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 13 – A US invaders tank hit a roadside bomb and was destroyed,  illing and wounding all invaders inside in Sarbakarzo area of Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2253:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-baseless-claims-and-futile-propaganda&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Baseless claims  and futile Propaganda</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/39292802/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Baseless-claims-and-futile-Propaganda"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>

<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 October 2010 12:53 -
A few days ago, Washington Post made a claim on the basis of unauthenticated and  unfounded report that some high-ranking officials of the Islamic Emirate ,  consisting of 15 persons, held secret talks with the Kabul regime on the  instruction of the leadership of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. Following  that, some Afghan and world media outlets reported that talks between the  delegation of the Islamic Emirate and the officials of the Kabul regime were in  progress in Serena Hotel in the capital Kabul.

Last Monday, the Head of the Kabul puppet regime, Hamid Karzai, in an interview  with the American TV network, CNN, repeated the said futile rumors, saying he  had held talks with the delegations of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan for  the past few months and that the process was still continuing.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, as in the past, refutes these futile claims  and baseless propaganda and believes that it is a part and parcel of a regular  psychological warfare of the enemy. The Islamic Emirate wants to make it clear  once again that such propaganda is usually projected and circulated by media  outlets. Practically, the enemy has never contacted the leaders of the Islamic  Emirate, let a lone holding any kind of talks with them. Nor any effort has been  made by the enemy directly or indirectly to initiate contacts with the  leadership of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan assures the Muslim and Mujahid people of  Afghanistan and all the Ummah that the Islamic Emirate will not accept any kind  of negotiation or ceasefire with the invading enemy until and unless the  invaders have not pulled out of Afghanistan. The Islamic Emirate has always  explained its unwavering stance regarding the negotiation and versus the futile  and hackneyed propaganda of the Americans and their surrogates.

If the talks have really taken place, then you should produce evidence to prove  the participation of the delegates of the Islamic Emirate in the negotiation.  But if you think that a minuscule numbers of former officials of the Islamic  Emirate who have already surrendered to you, are the representatives of the  Islamic Emirate or those who were at first detained by you and now are living in  Kabul under surveillance are representatives of the Islamic Emirate and you  usually present them for such purpose in public gatherings, then you should know  that they are not the representatives of the Islamic Emirate nor the Islamic  Emirate has given them permission to participate in these meetings or are  authorized to represent the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

We urge the Muajhid people of Afghanistan and the Mujahideen, the vanguards of  the strongholds of Truth, that you should have trust in your leadership and  assure you that your leadership will not allow any one to trade on your blood  and sacrifices by reaching any clandestine deal ( with the enemy). Similarly,  the Islamic Emirate once again announces its posturing regarding the peace  council constituted by the enemy. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes it  is a contemplated endeavor by the enemy to distract attentions from the Afghan  issue and mislead the opinions of the public because the Afghans and the public  of the world have already shown their negative reactions and mistrust against  the said maneuvering of the enemy.

We would like to make it clear that the stance of the Islamic Emirate is  unequivocal and final regarding the negotiation—that is, holding negotiation  with the enemy in conditions of their military presence in Afghanistan, is a  waste of time. It is not only harmful for achievement of the goal of  independence of Afghanistan and establishment of a true Islamic government but  gives legitimacy to the current ( military) occupation of Afghanistan-- thus it  is a historical disloyalty with the Mujahid people of Afghanistan and the  beloved country.

If the foreign invaders and their local surrogates really want to come out of  this losing war ; if they want to save their reputation and sleigh off the heavy  economic burden from their shoulder, to put an end to the sufferings of the  Afghans and end the war, then they should consider withdrawal of foreign troops  from Afghanistan. If the enemy , on the one hand, practically insists on  continuation of the war in the battle fields but, on the other hand, merely  disseminates propaganda and contradictory claims, about high level talks, then  it will only contribute first and foremost to the enemy’s already losing  credibility and authenticity in the eyes of the Afghans and the people of the  world. Nothing more than this, they will achieve.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em>

13.10.2010</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150045UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2280:6-deadly-kandahar-blasts-kill-and-wound-15-us-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 deadly Kandahar blasts kill and wound 15 US terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 10:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – At least 15 US invaders were killed and wounded last night  in Arghandab’s Char Bagh area after 6 mines simultaneously detonated on their  foot patrol at 09:00 pm. Locals from the area say that due to the powerful  blasts. The invaders limbs and equipment is still lying in the surrounding  areas.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2279:us-bombers-kill-12-of-their-puppets-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US bombers kill 12 of their puppets in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 10:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – Reports arriving from Shawali Kot district say that at 02:00  pm, US invaders along with their puppets wanted to carry out an operation in  Kobat Village when they came under fierce Mujahideen attacks. Reports add that  after taking on casualties, the invaders ordered air strikes but instead of  targeting Mujahideen, the bombers hit ANA puppets as a result 12 were instantly  killed and tens of others were seriously wounded. Mujahideen say that the  fighting lasted all day but at the end the invaders and their puppets fled the  area by helicopters.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2304:deadly-kandahar-explosion-claims-5-ana-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Kandahar explosion claims 5 ANA puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 17:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – At least 5 ANA puppets were killed onboard their vehicle  when it was destroyed by a roadside bomb in Dand’s Bilandi area at 02:00 pm this  afternoon. In another incident, at least 2 US invaders were killed and 1 wounded  in Zhiri’s Sanzari area when an IED detonated on their foot patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2303:mujahideen-kill-4-puppets-in-shah-wali-kot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 puppets in Shah Wali Kot</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 17:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – 4 ANA puppets were killed 04:30 pm today when 82mm canon  round landed on them while they were standing in front of their check post  located in Piryano area of Shah Wali Kot district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2300uppet-translator-along-with-3-invaders-killed-in-arghandab-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet translator along with 3 invaders killed in Arghandab blast</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – At least 3 US invaders along with their puppet translator  were killed at 10:00 am when an IED, which was hanging from a tree detonated on  their foot patrol in Charbagh area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2305:mujahideen-kill-a-clerk-working-for-prt&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill a clerk working for PRT</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 17:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – A clerk working for PRT was shot dead by Mujahideen at 01:00  pm in Kabul Shah area of Kandahar city center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2278:mujahideen-destroy-8-nato-logistical-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen destroy 8 NATO logistical vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 10:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – Reports from Kandahar city say that at 08:00 am this  morning, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a NATO logistical supply convoy  in Bypass area of Kandahar city. It is said that 8 supply vehicles were  destroyed and set on fire and that all the puppets onboard were killed, some of  their corpses are still lying at the scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2301:ied-rips-through-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 14 – An IED ripped through a US invaders tank, killing and  wounding all terrorists onboard in Takht Pol (Shiga) districts Mula Yad desert  at 04:00 pm local time.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2281:reaction-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-security-councils-decision-to-extend&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Reaction of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Security Council’s  Decision to extend</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/39359662/Reaction-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Security-Council%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Decision-to-extend"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 October 2010 11:57 -

The UN Security Council has once again issued a resolution, extending the  unjustified foreign invasion in the country for one more year as it allowed  aggression against the miserable Afghanistan nine years ago, by interpreting and  explaining anew, article 7 of the Charter of the United Nations.

Similarly, the UNSC has raised the issue of civilian casualties in Afghanistan  in its recent statements and has put the blame on the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate in an effort to please Washington. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  believes, the resolutions and decisions of the Security Council are the main  cause behind the current nine-years long tragedy and the flames of war in  Afghanistan, therefore, the Islamic Emirate, as usual, condemns the recent  decision of the Security Council.

The I.E. is of the opinion that the one-sided stand of UNSC is a great and  unforgettable betrayal with the miserable people of Afghanistan. It is pity that  the UNSC, as a universal body, adds fuel to the flames of war and gives  legitimacy to the extension of the mission while it should have worked for world  security and human prosperity.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes the UNSC‘s judgment about civilian  casualties in Afghanistan is partial and biased. The Islamic Emirate on its part  and for elucidation of the matter, has called on all human rights organizations  and entities to constitute a joint comprehensive team to carry out impartial  survey in the whole country and declare the realties but unfortunately, the  world’s organizations, particularly, the UNSC, instead of conducting  investigation into the matter, passes decision that do not stand on facts. It  seems the UNSC wants to distract the attention of the public of the world from  the ground realities in Afghanistan by its resorting to blind judgments and  accusations.

In our view, the UNSC, on the basis of its principles, should not contribute to  the prolongation of war in Afghanistan by passing such decisions but should work  for ending the war and occupation in the country by using its caliber. This will  restore its lost credibility and meanwhile, save the Afghans from the fire of  the unjustified and imposed war.

<em> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160030UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2310:kandahar-blasts-destroy-16-nato-logistical-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blasts destroy 16 NATO logistical vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 October 2010 07:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 15 – Mujahideen detonated 3 remote controlled IED placed inside a  NATO logistical vehicle parking area at 11:00 pm last night in Kabul Durahi area  of Kandahar city as a result of which 16 logistical supply vehicles were  destroyed and 5 others badly damaged. It is said that some of the driver of the  vehicles were also killed in the bombing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2309:2-ana-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 ANA puppets killed in Uruzgan ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 October 2010 07:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 15 – 2 ANA puppets were killed, their weapons seized and motorbike  destroyed in Terenkot city at around 12:00 am last night in a Mujahideen ambush.  When more puppets arrived for help, they also became targets of another ambush  but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2313:ied-takes-out-us-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED takes out US tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 October 2010 10:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 15 – A US invaders tank was left wrecked at Kala Village near Qalat  city after an IED tore through it at 11:00 am this morning. All invaders onboard  were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162155UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2329:us-invaders-suffer-deadly-losses-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer deadly losses in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 October 2010 06:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 15 – 4 US invaders were killed and 4 severely wounded at around  01:30 pm yesterday afternoon after 2 separate IED attacks on their foot patrols  in Ghazi Ziyarat area of Arghandab district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2341:ied-blast-on-american-invaders-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blast on American invaders in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 October 2010 17:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 16 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED, killing and  wounding all terrorists onboard in Tabeen area of Arghandab district at 09:00 am  this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2336:missiles-hit-us-base-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles hit US base in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 October 2010 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 16 – Some 2 82mm canon rounds it the base of US invaders located  near Nawbahar district center at around 12:00 pm but the extent of damage and  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2340:enemy-vehicle-hits-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy vehicle hits land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 October 2010 17:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 16 – A security puppets vehicle hit an IED at around 05:00 pm in  Shahjoe districts Shah Hassan Khel area while travelling with a NATO logistical  convoy on Kabul-Kandahar main highway. So far no details have arrived about the  number of killed and wounded</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2338:mujahideen-attack-enemy-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack enemy check post</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 October 2010 17:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 16 – 15 82mm canon rounds landed inside an enemy check post in  Arghandab’s Sarkhusang area causing heavy damage and casualties to the enemy but  the exact figures are not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172305UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2350:complete-report-on-attacks-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Complete report on attacks in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 07:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

Mujahideen from Kandahar city say that they have carried out deadly attacks and  bombings throughout the city on Saturday night (Oct. 17).

Mujahideen say that they destroyed 4 NATO logistical vehicles in an attack on  their convoy in Khwaja’s Manda area located to the south of the city.

Immediately after this attack, puppet police patrol was ambushed near Dand Chowk  area and 2 blasts were detonated in front of police headquarters in the  mentioned area. Similarly, an explosive-laden car was also detonated in the  north gate of ANA base.

Reports say that another explosions took pace in Sri Jamie area, a further 4  explosions took place in Nazam’s Khas Ghwand and another explosion took place in  Kabul Darwaza Chowk. The puppet police headquarters was severely damaged due to  the powerful blasts.

Similarly, Mujahideen detonated an IED in front of a police check post in Karez  Bazaar which also badly damaged the check post.

Reports add that Mujahideen also attacked the houses of Fazaluddin Agha and  Ahmad Wali Karzai located in the heart of the city. The attack on Ahmad Wali's  house, in which heavy and light weapons were used, came at a time when foreign  invaders and their puppets from Kabul had gathered for a meeting.

Mujahideen say they also attacked a puppet ANA check post located near Kandahar  main prison in Zarha Shar area of the city. The firefight lasted for about an  hour.

The puppets faced deadly losses due to the attacks and powerful explosions and  these attacks also came at a time when the invaders along with their puppets are  carrying out and operation in the provinces Zhiri, Panjwaee and Arghandab  districts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2353:3-blasts-targets-us-invaders-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 blasts targets US invaders in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 07:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 17 – US terrorists suffered fatal losses after an IED exploded on  their foot patrol in Kolak and Pashmool areas of Zhiri district on Saturday  (Oct. 16) but the number of killed nad wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2365:deadly-explosions-hit-us-invaders-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly explosions hit US invaders in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 11:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 17 – Reports from Arghandab district say that 2 powerful mines  exploded on the foot patrol of US invaders in front of their base in Tabeen area  last night, at around 12:00 am but the number of killed and wounded is known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2355:nato-fuel-tanker-hits-ied-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO fuel tanker hits IED in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 17 – New reports arriving from Kandahar city say that a NATO fuel  tanker was destroyed by am IED at 08:00 am in the city’s 3rd Niaha area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2379:us-foot-patrol-hit-by-ieds&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US foot patrol hit by IED’s</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 15:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 17 – US invaders took on heavy losses after IED’s exploded on  their foot patrol in Zhiri’s Sang-e-Sar area at 10:00 am this morning. The exact  numbers of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2356:american-terrorists-tank-blown-apart-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorists tank blown apart in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 17 – A US invaders tank was blown apart at 08:00 am this morning  by an IED, killing and wounding all terrorists onboard in Khus Kharab area of  Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2354:roadside-bomb-takes-out-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb takes out puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 October 2010 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 17 – A roadside bomb tore through a puppet security vehicle at 09:00  am in Pie Bakarzo area near Qalat city while travelling with a NATO logistical  convoy. All puppets onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190030UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2396:mujahideen-in-uruzgan-overrun-2-enemy-check-posts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Uruzgan overrun 2 enemy check posts</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 18 October 2010 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 18 – Cowardly puppet ANA fled 2 of their check posts after coming  under Mujahideen attack at 09:00 am this morning in Darwaisahno area of Terenkot  city. Similarly Mujahideen attacked ANA patrol in Niazo area of the mentioned  district this afternoon. The enemy suffered fatal losses in both the attacks but  the exact number is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2383:known-figureheads-and-the-futile-reconciliation-slogans&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Known figureheads and the Futile Reconciliation Slogans</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/39586017/Known-figureheads-and-the-Futile-Reconciliation-Slogans"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 18 October 2010 08:09 -

The Americans and the Kabul Puppet Administration’s rulers are of the opinion  that they can deceive the Afghan people for the next one or two years under the  name of composition and structure of the peace high council, with a sole purpose  to boost the American occupation and weaken the resistance. In retrospect, the  Americans established an entity under the name of Peace Strengthening Council  some eight years ago to work in parallel with the constant and unprecedented  brutality and mass murders being carried out by the invaders. The aim was to  show that the Jihad against the foreign occupation was a mere rebellion or it  had originated from the interference of the neighbors or was the result of  personal grievances and resentments of the militants. Thus, they wanted to  demonstrate that the foreign invasion of Afghanistan was a legitimate act and  only the Taliban and other oppositions were behind the violence in Afghanistan.  By doing so, they tried to prove that it is the Taliban that have been flaring  up the flames of war.

But when the Americans reached the conclusion that the Peace Strengthening  Council had failed to persuade any group of the armed Mujahideen to lay down  arms and surrender, they have now resorted to another ploy under the name of  Peace High Council to deceive the Afghan people. Hence, they want to show that  they have a reconciliation agenda besides their war-mongering policy and  continuous brutality. But in fact, they are intending to beef up the occupation  through both the conduits. However, the Afghans do not give an iota of  importance to all these commissions and jirgas because they know that only those  figures have been selected in the so-called reconciliation councils who are  already implicated in betrayal to the country and Islamic values and provocation  of frictions among people during the past nine years. On the other hand, this  reality is not hidden from the eyes of the people that the Americans use these  figureheads only as pawns, and are not ready to give them any authority. Rather  they are trying to discredit them and slur their reputation.

The reconciliation propaganda launched by the Americans and the Kabul Puppet  Administration is meaningless in the light of this hard fact that how can  reconciliation be materialized in condition of presence of more than one hundred  thousands foreign troops , being armed with motley of weapons , aircrafts,  missiles, tanks and other warfare hardware.

The rationale for reconciliation can be only convincing when, at least, the  invading Americans put signature on a document before the people of Afghanistan  and the world, binding them legally to withdraw their forces from Afghanistan in  a given time-frame.

This is necessary because the Kabul mercenary government has signed various  agreements with the Americans which allow them to keep their troops stationed in  Afghanistan for tens of years.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2384:resentments-and-sentiments-of-jihad-among-the-emerging-afghan-generation-against-the-foreign-occupat&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Resentments and Sentiments of Jihad among the Emerging Afghan Generation against  the Foreign Occupat(ion?)</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 18 October 2010 08:11

The Americans and their anti-Islamic and anti-Afghan coalition  had predicted prior to the invasion that the Afghan new generation particularly  the youth will keep themselves detached from their religion and national values  after the prevalence of the hackneyed western atmosphere built on nakedness.  They thought that the Afghan youth will not wield an iota of Jihadic sentiments,  predictably after ten years of the invasion. Their characteristic to defend  their honor will most likely diminish. The secularism and opposition to religion  will replace all other values. But the discretion and ordain of the Lord was  otherwise. Ten years have now passed since the American invasion and during that  period, they martyred more than 120,000 Afghans, and detained the same number,  being shackled and in detention; They kick started about 1500 media outlets  including TV networks, radio stations , journals, magazines, dailies, websites  and other different setups to weaken the sentiments and passion of Jihad,  honor-loving characteristic and bravery among the Afghans.

Doing so, they wanted the Afghans deviate from their religion and the Afghan  values by dent of Western, Indian, imported and imposed erotic music,  non-Islamic drama serials and other poisonous endeavors but praise be to the  Almighty Allah, the new Afghan generation is still fraught with the love of  Islam, being watered by their infatuation with Islam despite various  machinations by the non-Islamic forces. They have the zeal and eagerness to wage  Jihad against the invaders and foreign occupations.

According to an inclusive survey by the Cultural Commission of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan conducted among young students of schools and  universities in Logar province, 200 students out of 800 said they had had deep  indignation against the foreign occupation while 600 of them openly showed  readiness to take up arms against the invaders. Majority of the students were  hailing from farmers and business-affiliated families. Data of the survey is now  in the possession of the Cultural Commission of the Islamic Emirate and may be  published for public information. The participants in the survey stressed, they  wanted to destroy foreign tanks and convoys until the Americans run away from  our country.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes, feelings of Jihad and patriotism is  not limited to only one province of the country but youth of all provinces and  parts of the country have self-same feelings and sentiments if surveyed . The  invaders must know that all their conspiracies and brutalities have fallen flat  and religious spirit and sentiments in the new Afghan generation have increased  manifold in comparison with the past.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200030UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2414:mujahideen-clash-with-joint-enemy-8-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with joint enemy, 8 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 11:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 19 – At least 2 joint US-Afghan terrorists were killed and 6  wounded at 03:00 pm yesterday when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol in  Zangabad area of Panjwaee district. It is said that their puppet translator was  also amongst the wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2415:kandahar-blasts-kill-4-wound-6-enemy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blasts kill 4, wound 6 enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 11:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 19 – Some 2 American terrorists were killed and 2 wounded at  03:00 pm when a mine detonated on their foot patrol n Zhiri’s Pashmool area. A  few moments later another powerful blast killed 2 puppet ANA and wounded another  4 when they tried to defuse an IED.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2413:mujahideen-in-arghandab-kill-puppet-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Arghandab kill puppet commander</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 11:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 19 – Mujahideen from Arghandab say that they killed Zmari, a  puppet boarder police commander while he was on his way to his house in Mazri  area on Monday night (Oct. 19).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2410:kandahar-blast-kills-us-invader&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast kills US invader</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 06:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Oct. 19 – At least 1 US terrorist was killed and 2 wounded at 06:00 pm  last night (Oct. 18) after a mine detonated on their foot patrol in Dand’s  Nakhoni area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2416:contractor-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Contractor killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 11:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 19 – Haji Qadir, who had contracted his 450 trucks to supply  logistics to the US invaders was killed by Mujahideen at 10:00 am this morning  in Fafrika area of Kandahr city after repeated warnings to stop this treacherous  act. In another incident, Mujahideen shot dead 2 puppet police at 09:0 am in the  city’s Khwaja area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2441owerful-explosion-hits-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion hits US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 17:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 19 – Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded US  invaders after a powerful IED exploded on their foot patrol in Mirakhor Durahi  area of Maiwand district at 05:00 pm but the exact number is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2434:barbaric-us-invaders-brutally-martyr-8-civilians&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Barbaric US invaders brutally Martyr 8 civilians</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 12:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 19 – Reports from Terenkot city say that Barbaric US invaders  bombed the houses of innocent civilians in Chinar area after to taking on heavy  casualties from Mujahideen attacks on their night raids. As a result of the  blind bombings, 8 innocent civilians which included a woman were Martyred and a  lot of people’s houses, fields and crops were badly damaged. 3 Mujahideen were  also Martyred and 2 injured in the 2 hour fighting with the invaders. In another  report, US invaders set fire to 25 shops last night in Kishmi Bazaar of  Charchino district in accordance with their brutal ways</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2435eace-talks-in-conditions-of-the-presence-of-foreign-forces-are-meaningless-and-futile-&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Peace talks in conditions of the presence of foreign forces are meaningless and  futile.</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/39697929/Peace-talks-in-conditions-of-the-presence-of-foreign-forces-are-meaningless-and-futile">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 October 2010 12:50 -

Interview with Maulavi Abdul Kabir, member of the Leadership Council of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the Coordinating Chief of the Eastern  Provinces: Peace talks in conditions of the presence of foreign forces are  meaningless and futile.

Q: Recently, the Head of the Kabul Administration, Karzai, announced  establishment of a set-up under the name of peace high council, consisting of 69  persons including chiefs of former factions, other famous figures and former  officials of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. What is your view about the  establishment of the peace council, its importance and the effectiveness of its  members and the council’s role in bringing about peace in the country?

A: Foundation of Jirgas and mutual deliberation is an accepted norm among the  Afghans. It is an institution traditionally utilized for the resolution of  internal disputes and issues. But the said peace council is a one-sided entity,  having been established to protect their unilateral goals and interests. The  council consists of people who practically support the Americans, though they  claim being Jihadic figures and leaders. But by siding with the American  invaders, they have forfeited their credibility in the eyes of the Afghans which  they once enjoyed during the era of the former Soviet Union’s invasion of  Afghanistan. Similarly, some persons who were once officials of the Islamic  Emirate, have been given membership in the peace council but they are not in the  capacity to represent the Islamic Emirate. They themselves are living under the  eyes and surveillance of the Americans.

Q: Your reaction to every initiative of peace is usually negative and, instead  you emphasize on the use of force. Do you not think that this posturing portrays  your weakness in the diplomatic filed?

A: In Afghanistan, in the current condition, only those efforts of peace and  reconciliation are pragmatic which surely leads to withdrawal of the foreign  invading forces from Afghanistan and pave the way for establishment of an  Islamic system in the country. This objective can’t be achieved in conditions of  presence of foreign forces in the country.

Q: During the reign of the Islamic Emirate, severe fighting took place in areas,  north of Kabul and other northern provinces of the country. Thousands of armed  men lost their lives as a result. Many of them were detained and tortured. Thus,  it would have created mistrust between you and the hostility would have still  been existing. What steps have you taken to resolve these problems and usher in  an atmosphere of confidence instead? Do you intend to take certain measures to  achieve that goal.

A: This fact is clear as the broad day light that the Islamic Emirate has never  fought on tribal, ethnical and geographical basis. During the government of the  Islamic Emirate, people of all ethnicities had participation in the government  and movement including in northern parts of the country. Currently, the Islamic  Emirate has presence both in the north, south and other parts of the country  with formal organizational set-ups being in place in every province. You pointed  to Islamic Emirate’s antagonism during its reign in the north of the country; I  would like to explain that the Islamic Emirate has never fought against the  people in the north nor it harbors any kind of enmity on the basis of ethnicity  and geographical location. Rather it has fought against that elements who were  hurling hurdles in the way of noble objectives of the Islamic Emirate like  establishment of country-wide peace and formation of an Islamic system in the  country. Similarly, the Islamic Emirate has fought against self-same elements in  the south that were considered as stumbling blocks in the way of peace and  establishment of an Islamic government. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  regards all Afghans as being equal with no discrimination. We call on all pious  people in the north of the country and on all other countrymen to strengthen the  strongholds of Jihad against the invaders further more and foil the overt and  covert conspiracies and plans of the enemy.

Q: Some interesting points had been included in the message of Mullah Mohammad  Omar Mujahid on the eve of the Eid, including details about characteristics of  government system in the country. Among them, devolvement of responsibilities  and posts on the basis of professionalism and expertise is worth mentioning.  Other points spoke of creating a consultative system. Would you please highlight  a little further by touching on the requirements needed to qualify a person to  hold a post in the framework of the Islamic Emirate, namely would that include  other people with modern education and professions rather than the students of  Madrassa’s and religious scholars?

A: Even during the reign of the Islamic Emirate, the professional people were  not disregarded but had had participation in the government. Only Taliban and  religious scholars were appointed to some higher slots. The rest were  professional officials who were serving the country. The Islamic Emirate will  endeavor more than ever if it gained power with the help of the Almighty Allah,  to appoint more professional cadres in the government. As to your mentioning  that would the advantage for appointment in a post be limited only to a Talib or  a religious scholar, I would like to say. No. Never. The prerequisite for that  is piety and capacity. Any one can have these qualitificiations to become proper  candidate for work in the framework of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

Q: Any government that may be established in Afghanistan, should have a  comprehensive policy to maintain good relations with the neighboring countries  and that the neighbors may not sense danger from them. This is necessary for  stability of any government in Afghanistan. Does the Islamic Emirate has any  practical plan in this regard and would it assure the neighboring countries that  it would not resort to any action against them but rather would follow a policy  of the principle of mutual respect?

(A): We are Muslims. A Muslim knows the rights of a neighbor in the light of  Islam. During its reign, the Islamic Emirate had tried to establish good  relations with neighboring countries. No one can ever produce any evidence to  show that we had created problems for the neighbors. Even in these critical  conditions that we are passing through, no neighbor including Pakistan and Iran  has evidence to prove that we have intervened in their internal affairs. The  esteemed Amir-ul-Mominnee has touched on this topic in details in his messages.  It is our official policy.

Q: Some times, we hear rumors claiming that the leadership of Taliban is engaged  in peace talks with the Americans and the Kabul administration. They say, the  talks were held first in a certain country, then in another given country.  Moreover, media reports refer to your role that you have willingness to engage  in peace negotiation. Who circulate these amours and what is their objective?

A: No doubt, the Americans have faced defeat at the military field. All their  stratagems have gone awry. Now the Americans and their allies are making efforts  to have some gains in the diplomatic field. Therefore, they launch spurious  efforts under the name of reconciliation and peace time and again. They are  trying to produce some fabricated indications in order to give cosmetic leverage  to their claims. They mention names of a few members of the leadership of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, saying, they have had contacts with them or at  least, shown willingness to initiate negotiation. In fact, all these are futile  propaganda of the invaders aimed at creating mistrust between the Muslims and  the Mujahideen. You know the enemy have not produced any evidence despite many  claims to indicate that the officials of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan were  engaged in talks with them. Nor they are able to produce one. This explains that  the talks have not taken place nor the officials of the Islamic Emirate are  intending to engage in the talks.

****

<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202340UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2449:kandahar-us-barbaric-terrorists-martyr-12-civilians&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar: US barbaric terrorists Martyr 12 civilians</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 20 – We have received with great sorrow a reports from Kandahar  which says that last night, Barbaric US terrorists, in a night raid Martyred 12  civilians, which include women and children from 4 villages located Grawi area  of Shah Wali Koy district. Reports from the area add that the invaders were not  satisfied with this inhumane act of theirs and later on set fire to the vehicles  and tractors parked in the houses and garages of the locals. We must mention  here that the invaders have been on a killing rampage recently. The have also  Martyred 8 civilians in Uruzgan and another 8, which included 5 children in  Kunar district in the past few nights.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2443:blast-hits-invaders-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits invaders in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 07:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 20 – An IED detonated on the foot patrol of US invaders, killing  2 and seriously wounding another 3 in Dand’s Mahlajat area at around 01:00 pm  Tuesday afternoon (Oc. 19).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2447owerful-kandahar-city-explosion-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Kandahar city explosion destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 20 – A powerful IED destroyed a US invaders tank in Mirwaise  Maina area of Kandahar city last night. All terrorists onboard were killed and  wounded but the wreckage of the tank is still lying at the scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2451:explosion-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 10:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 20 – 4 US terrorists were killed and 2 wounded after their tank  was taken out by an IED in Sanzari area of Zhiri district at 12:00 pm this  afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2442:us-tank-obliterated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 07:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 20 – A US invaders tank was obliterated at 01:00 pm yesterday  when it hit an IED in Raigi area of Panjwaee district. All invaders onboard were  instantly killed but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2450:attack-on-base-5-joint-enemy-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on base, 5 joint enemy killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 10:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 20 – Mujahideen attacked the joint base of US-Afghan cowards last  night near Shahjoe district center using heavy and light weapons as a result 5  joint enemy were killed and tens of others wounded. It is said that the base was  also badly damaged.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2445:nato-logistical-vehicle-hits-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical vehicle hits land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 October 2010 07:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 20 – A NATO logistical supply vehicle was destroyed when it hit a  land mine in Shahr-e-Safa district’s Ishaqzo area at 07:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220005UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2470:mujahideen-kill-member-of-council-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill member of council in Kandahar city</a>*
Thursday, 21 October 2010 13:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
<blockquote>KANDAHAR, Oct. 21 – Asadullah Khan, a member of council of Dand district was  shot dead by Mujahideen while walking in 2nd Naiha area of Kandahar city at  around 10:0 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2463:us-tank-blown-apart-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 October 2010 10:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 21 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED last night  (Oct. 20) in Arghandab’s Sarbandi area. All invaders onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2472:us-airfield-comes-under-missile-strikes&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US airfield comes under missile strikes</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 October 2010 13:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 21 – A newly built airfield of US invaders in Surkhsang area of  Arghandab district was struck by 9 missiles yesterday, at a time when  helicopters had just landed but the exact damage and casualties caused is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2469uppets-base-in-zabul-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets base in Zabul comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 October 2010 10:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 21 – Mujahideen attacked the base (called Company) near Shara  Village of Syeri district at 09:00 am using heavy and light weapons but the  extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2493:ied-rips-through-puppet-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through puppet vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 October 2010 16:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 21 – 5 puppet security were instantly killed at 08:00 am when an IED  ripped through their vehicle in Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2473:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-latest-organized-enemy-propaganda&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the latest organized enemy propaganda</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/39857251/Statement-of-Islamic-Emirate-regarding-the-latest-organized-enemy-propaganda"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 October 2010 13:41 -

The NATO forces in Afghanistan, in collaboration with their Afghan puppets and  western media outlets under the leadership of U.S have been trying by diplomatic  maneuver and organized propaganda to make it appear as though Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate were ready for negotiations and that they have made progress in  this regard.

Although the Islamic Emirate has previously issued a number statements regarding  this subject, in which it clearly rejects such false claims and calls it a  failed last ditch effort by the enemy but the impudent enemy persistently keeps  putting forward such mind boggling lies through its propaganda channels and  through the bought out leaders of the so called Peace Council without presenting  any kind of credible proof whatsoever.

Once again, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan wants to remind the world and its  countrymen its stance on the issue. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan refutes  outright these false claims neither has it sent any delegations for talks and  neither does it intend to negotiate at a time when the country is under  occupation.

In this regard, we must say to Burhanuddin Rabbani and the other degraded faces  not to revive old enmities by promoting these false allegations nor should they  run the propaganda campaigns to please America. As Afghans, they should not aid  General Petreaus’s strategy (bullets and negotiations) developed by the Pentagon  because the General wants to have this strategy worked through your hands in  such a wicked way that Afghanistan may permanently become a colony of America.

From our point of view, another reason for this intense fabricated propaganda by  Karzai and General Petreaus is also likely to win the confidence of the people  by making it seem as if Kabul administration (the crooked and corrupt regime)  could bring forth a solution to the problems of Afghanistan.

The Islamic Emirate irrefutably believes that in the presence of foreign  invaders, peace talks and any kinds of negotiation deals will be futile as they  will not yield a positive outcome for the Momin people and nation. For this  reason, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan once again calls on the invaders to  stop wasting their time on failed propaganda and military campaigns instead  leave Afghanistan so it can enjoy a few years in peace and independence.

Insisting on continuing your crimes may get you noting but lose political and  economical credibility in the eyes of the world which is likely to end up  bringing about far more fatal casualties on your part.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230115UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2504:fresh-report-on-kandahar-city-operations&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fresh report on Kandahar city operations</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 22 October 2010 11:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 22 – New reports coming in from Kandahar city say that the city  was rocked once again by very successful Mujahideen operations last night.

Mujahideen carried out deadly attacks and blasts in the city’s Yarana Market,  Yakhoji, Beru Kalacha, Captain Madad Chowk, Brishna Kot, Shorandam, the houses  of Ahmad Wali Karzai and Haji Abdullah and in other areas as well.

Mujahideen detonated an explosive-laden motorcycle on enemy soldiers in Yarana  Market in which 11 puppets were killed. At the same time another 5 puppets were  killed in an ambush in Sima bridge. Similarly another 4 puppet police were  killed in a firefight in Beru Kalacha and 2 NATO logistical vehicles were  torched in Yakhoji area.

In Captain Madad Chowk Mujahideen detonated 2 remote-controlled IED’s on an  enemy Surf 4WD, killing and wounding all onboard and another 3 police of 7th  Brigade were also killed by a surprise attack of small arms fire.

Once again, just like last time, Mujahideen attacked the house of Ahmad Wali  Karzai and Haji Abdullah using heavy and light weapons as a result 14 of their  gunmen were killed. Similarly another 3 puppet police were also killed when a  blast detonated in front of their check post in Brishna Kot area.

Mujahideen say that due to their attacks and blasts in the area between  Shorandam and city center some 5 puppets were killed and their patrol vehicle  was also destroyed. Mujahideen add that the operations throughout the night were  very successful because no Mujahideen were Martyred or wounded. They say that  they had also taken positions on rooftops of the whole city but none of the  enemy dared come out. Patrols did come out but only in Lalak Mama Tamir and  Kuchni areas but fled after coming under fierce attacks.

These attacks of Mujahideen clearly show that the lies of Ahmad Wali and his  masters, of ridding the city from Mujahideen are false and shows that Mujahideen  can strike at any time in any part of the city they choose.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2506:enemy-patrol-hits-ied-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy patrol hits IED in Zari</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 22 October 2010 11:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 22 – At least 4 joint US-Afghan enemy were killed and 5 severely  wounded when their foot patrol hit an IED at 12:00 pm in Zhari district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2494uppet-ana-shot-dead-by-sniper&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet ANA shot dead by sniper</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 22 October 2010 07:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 22 – A sniper in Arghandab’s Tabeen area shot dead a puppet ANA  who was standing in front of his check post.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2514:ana-vehicle-eliminated-in-terenkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA vehicle eliminated in Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 22 October 2010 17:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 22 – An ANA puppets vehicle was annihilated by an IED in Terenkot  city at 04:00 pm. All puppets onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2505:attack-on-nato-logistical-convoy-6-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on NATO logistical convoy, 6 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 22 October 2010 11:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 22 – At least 6 security puppets were killed and 15 vehicle of NATO  logistical convoy were destroyed by a Mujahideen attack in Shar-e-Safa district  at 08:00 pm.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241050UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2524:kandahar-explosion-destroys-ana-vehicle-5-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosion destroys ANA vehicle, 5 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 13:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 23 – ANA puppets vehicle was destroyed by an IED, killing 5  minions inside in Ziyarat area of Daman district at 03:00 pm local time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2517:6-ana-puppets-killed-in-kandahar-weapons-seized&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 ANA puppets killed in Kandahar, weapons seized</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 07:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 23 – Some 6 ANA puppets were killed, there vehicle destroyed and  4 weapons seized by a Mujahideen attack in Shorawak’s Babad area yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2551:5-us-terrorists-killed-and-wounded-as-blast-hits-foot-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US terrorists killed and wounded as blast hits foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 16:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 23 – An IED detonated on the foot patrol of US invaders in Haji  Baba Ziyarat area of Dand district at 09:00 am as a result 2 US terrorists were  killed and 3 wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2557:missiles-strike-terenkot-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles strike Terenkot airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 09:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 24 – 3 missiles fired by Mujahideen struck invaders airfield near  Terenkot city at 09:00 am local time but the extent of damage and casualties  caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2556:invaders-tank-obliterated-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank obliterated in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 09:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 24 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED in Srah Kala  area near Terenkot city early this morning. All terrorists onboard were killed  and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2523:us-military-convoy-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US military convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 13:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 23 – A US invaders military convoy came under Mujahideen heavy and  light arms fire at 09:00 am while travelling through Chatri Village of Nawbahar  district. The extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2520:2-us-tanks-destroyed-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US tanks destroyed in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 07:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 23 – At least 12 cowardly US invaders were killed and wounded when 2  of their tanks were destroyed by RPG fire in an ambush on their military convoy  at 08:00 pm last night (Oct. 22) in Nawrak area near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2552:another-tank-destroyed-in-syeuri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another tank destroyed in Syeuri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 October 2010 17:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 23 – A US invaders tank as destroyed at 01:00 pm local time in  Syeuri’s Khori Village as a result all invaders were killed and wounded. We must  mention that an ANA vehicle was also destroyed in this village at 11:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242325UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2559:3-cowardly-ana-minions-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 cowardly ANA minions killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 13:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 24 – Mujahideen seized the weapons of 3 cowardly ANA puppets  after killing them in Pir Paymal area located near Mirwaise Hospital in Kandahar  city at 07:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2562:enemy-suffer-fatal-losses-in-dand-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy suffer fatal losses in Dand blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 15:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 24 – 3 powerful explosions detonated on the foot patrol of  US-Afghan cowardly terrorists in Dand districts Zalkhan area as a result more  than 13 joint enemy were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2564:zabul-explosion-destroys-ana-vehicle-4-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul explosion destroys ANA vehicle, 4 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 15:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 24 – AN ANA puppets vehicle was destroyed in Qalat city’s Aman Pla  area killing all 4 puppets onboard at 02:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2558:2-puppets-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppets killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 October 2010 13:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 24 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a puppet foot patrol in  Shahjoe city at 12:00 pm as a result 2 puppets were killed and another wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270015UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2623:6-kandahar-blasts-cause-enemy-deadly-casualties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 Kandahar blasts cause enemy deadly casualties</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 25 – 3 blasts detonated on US invaders who had landed in Talokan  Hada area of Panjawee district last night. Another 3 blasts also detonated on  them this morning but the exact number of killed and wounded is not known. US  barbaric invaders once again Martyred 5 civilians and wounded another 3 last  night who were busy praying at a mosque in Lakiri area of Zangabad of the  mentioned district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2621:3-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-mujahideen-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 enemy vehicles destroyed in Mujahideen attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 25 – An IED at 03:00 pm destroyed a NATO fuel tanker Maiwand’s  Kach Karez area. Similarly 2 puppet police vehicles were destroyed in a similar  attack while travelling to this district bazaar (Kashkinkhod) last night as a  result 13 puppets were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2626:4-us-invaders-killed-zhiri-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 US invaders killed Zhiri blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 26 – Some 4 cowardly US invaders were killed and 2 wounded due to  a powerful blast yesterday while fleeing from fierce Mujahideen attacks in  Pashmool area of Zhiri.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2610:ied-destroys-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 25 – 4 US terrorists were killed yesterday when their tank was  destroyed in near Maiwand bazaar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2622:blast-hits-us-invaders-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits US invaders in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 25 – A powerful blast hit US invaders this morning in Sangi Sar  area of Zhiri district. The number of killed and wounded is not known but locals  say that the enemy limbs area still lying at the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2632:roadside-bomb-in-dand-city-takes-out-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb in Dand takes out police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 26 – 3 puppet police were killed and 4 wounded as an IED ripped  through their vehicle in Bagh area of Dand district at around 09:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2616:7-puppets-killed-as-explosion-destroys-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets killed as explosion destroys vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 25 – 7 puppet police were killed at 05:0 pm as an explosion hit  and destroyed their vehicle near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2589:7-us-terrorists-killed-in-uruzgan-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 US terrorists killed in Uruzgan clash</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 07:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 25 – Some 7 cowardly US terrorists were killed and 5 wounded after  Mujahideen attacked their patrol in Terenkot city yesterday. Later the invaders  bombed the area from which 1 Mujahid was Martyred (inshallah) and 2 others were  injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2591:invaders-base-comes-under-attack-in-nawbahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base comes under attack in Nawbahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 07:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 25 – 6 missiles landed inside the base of cross worshipping invaders  located in Nawbahar district center yesterday afternoon but the extent of damage  and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2639:10-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-deadly-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 puppets killed and wounded in deadly explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – At 11:00 am this morning, an explosion hit the patrol of ANA  puppets in Syeuri district from which 10 puppets were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2614uppets-vehicle-obliterated-by-an-ied-7-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets vehicle obliterated by an IED, 7 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 25 – 7 puppet border police were killed yesterday afternoon when  their vehicle hit an IED in Shamolzo’s Zarko Village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2638:fighting-in-zabul-kills-and-wounds-4-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting in Zabul kills and wounds 4 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – Mujahideen attacked invaders patrol in Mula Khamola village of  Nawbahar district at 03:00 pm as a result 1 US invaders was killed and 3  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2629:4-security-puppets-killed-in-mine-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 security puppets killed in mine blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – At least 4 security puppets were killed at 09:00 am when their  vehicle hit a mine in Khalad village located near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2590:3-cross-worshipers-killed-in-nawbahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 cross worshipers killed in Nawbahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 07:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 25 – At least 3 cross worshipping invaders were killed at 09:00 am  yesterday when Mujahideen attacked their patrol in Chitra Village of Nawbahar  district. 1 of their military motorbike was also destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2619:enemy-check-post-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy check post attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 18:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 25 – Mujahideen attacked a newly built check post in Juma Khan  village of Shimolozo district early this morning using heavy and light weapons  but extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2593:roadside-bomb-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 25 October 2010 14:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 25 – A roadside bomb completely destroyed a US invaders tank  yesterday in Shinki’s. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2644:cross-worshipers-tank-obliterated-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cross worshipers tank obliterated in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED at 10:00 am in  Ganda desert area of Shahjoe district. All terrorists onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2630:cowardly-minion-shot-dead-in-shahjoe-bazaar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cowardly minion shot dead in Shahjoe bazaar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 12:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – A puppet police was shot dead, his weapon and equipment seized  in Shahjoe bazaar this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Taliban's (Alleged) Kandahar Surge (1)* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2646:the-untold-reality-of-kandahar-operation-part-1&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The untold reality of Kandahar Operation (Part 1)</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/40224959/The-untold-reality-of-Kandahar-Operation-Part-1"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 06:10 -

As all the readers of Alemarah website might know that a major enemy operation  is taking place in Kandahar province which has been ongoing since the last one  and a half month. Lately the enemy, through its biased media, claims to have  ridded the surrounding districts of Mujahideen presence and also claims to have  gained substantial ground against Mujahideen in the areas. Alemarah website has  recently had the opportunity to interview the district commander of Dand  district, Mullah Abdullah Mubarak and ask him questions regarding the untold  reality of the situation.

<em>Alemarah:</em> Firstly could you tell us about the ongoing enemy operations in Dand  district and why did they come about?

<em>Mullah Abdullah Mubarak:</em> Dand district is located at a very close proximity to  Kandahar city and it has a large number of Mujahideen operating inside so the  enemy became frightened that it might, just like Dand, lose the entire city to  Mujahideen and hence started their preparatory operation firstly in this  district in the month of Ramadan. The enemy soldiers entered Mahlajat, Chalghor,  Nakhoni, Khanjakak, Zila Khan and Salawat area by helicopters and in huge  numbers. Mujahideen, due to a tactical maneuver, did not want to engage them in  normal battle but decided to use guerilla warfare in order to cause them maximum  damage. We decided to mine all the main roads and when the enemy could not make  any inroads, they decided to bulldoze local’s farms and fields so to gain at  least some ground but that attempt also proved futile as they suffered massive  casualties due to Mujahideen also mining those ways, ambushes and missile  attacks. To put it bluntly, a day hasn’t passed so far that at least 4 to 10  blasts do not detonate on their patrols. Due to their immense suffering, the  enemy decided to bomb the area randomly using cruise and other missiles from  which civilians were killed, their houses and fields wrecked and many were  forced to flee the district. After this criminal act, the enemy turned the  local’s houses into their military barracks. So far the enemy has abandoned most  of those barracks and in the areas which they do exist, they have neither come  out nor can they due to heavily mined areas and Mujahideen waiting in ambushes.  But even these bases are located in such places that providing of logistics will  be a big problem in the future.

<em>Alemarah:</em> It is said that the civilians are the only ones who have been affected  by this operation. Could you elaborate on this?

<em>Mullah Abdullah Mubarak: </em>Yes, to sum up the genocidal behavior of the enemy in  one sentence, it would be that this kind of crime against civilians has not been  done in the entire history. I swear by Allah that so far only 5 of our  Mujahideen have been Martyred, 3 have been injured and none have been captured  but the prison of Kandahar has been filled by civilians. I would like to  summarize the crimes against civilians of Dand by giving a few examples:
1. When the enemy came to Mahlajat in the morning, the blocked all the main  roads and blind folded all those who came their way. Nearly all the locals of  Dand have shops in the city where they sell fruits and vegetables so throughout  the day the barbarians handcuffed and imprisoned around 300 civilians by the  name of Taliban.
2. A few days earlier, the American invaders besieged Ghra and Mahi Village  located in Zila Khan area of Dand district. Most of the people had emigrated  from these villages except 97 people which were village elders and children who  had come to collect some o their belongings but even those were not spared as  they were stripped naked, blind folded and then imprisoned. They were released  12 days after enduring many hardships.
3. All their new barracks are built inside civilian houses and on their lands.  They have bulldozed local’s lands, fields, farms and houses as they try to make  inroads against Mujahideen. Some 500 homes and shops have been bulldozed due to  this process in Nakhoni area alone. Similar crime has been carried out in  Khanjakak, Chalghor and all the other areas. They recently blew up locals raisin  houses in Chalghor. Nearly all incidents involve the demolition of homes with  the owners belonging inside them.

<em>Alemarah: </em>The enemy says that they have killed and captured many Mujahideen,  their leaders and many of their bases have been destroyed. How much of this is  true?

<em>Mullah Abdullah Mubarak: </em>The American invaders decided that they would make  check posts in very close proximity to the next one by destroying the homes and  fields of civilians and that would rid Mujahideen from the area but did not  realize that Mujahideen were going to use guerilla tactics. Now the enemy has  barracks in various areas but don’t have control 50 meters beyond their posts  and thus cannot come out. As for our casualties, only 5 of our Mujahideen have  been Martyred and 3 wounded and none of our leaders have been either killed or  captured.

<em>Alemarah:</em> How has this operation affected the Mujahideen and what do you say  about the claims of Ahmad Wali Karzai that Mujahideen bases have been destroyed  throughout Dand and Kandahar?

<em>Mullah Abdullah Mubarak:</em> I don’t know how Ahmad Wali can make such claims when  in fact he cannot even peacefully sleep in his own house due to constant  Mujahideen attacks on it. If he was really honest in his claims then he should  just once, walk freely in Kandahar city let alone Dand and Panjwaee districts.  All these claims are false. As for the number of our groups and bases, they have  not decreased compared to spring and summer time. Due to the enemy operation we  decreased the number of Mujahideen but now that the enemy has become tired and  lost morale, those Mujahideen are coming back to carry out operations because  their enemy numbers have become vast and much easier to target.

I want to congratulate the Afghan nation in particular for this victory of  Mujahideen because we have not suffered any serious damage and the enemy has  lost because they cannot sustain this large force for long especially that their  newly built bases and barracks are becoming harder and harder to supply with  logistics.

(to be continued)</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280015UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2677:deadly-blast-kills-7-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blast kills 7 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 27 – 7 puppet ANA were killed and their vehicle destroyed last  night by an IED in Panjwaee districts Taloqan Hadira area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2678:us-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US logistical convoy attacked in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 27 – A US invaders logistical convoy came under Mujahideen attack  at 02:00 pm yesterday near Zhiri district center but the number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2679:tank-eliminated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tank eliminated in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 27 – Mujahideen detonated a mine on US invaders tank near  Panjawee district center at 02:00 pm as a result all invaders onboard were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2676olice-vehicle-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 27 – A puppet police vehicle hit a land mine near Akhond Sahib  Ziyarat of Daman district but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2650:3-us-invaders-killed-and-blast-hits-foot-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US invaders killed and blast hits foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 06:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 27 – At least 3 US terrorists were killed at 05:00 pm yesterday  when a powerful blast hit their foot patrol in Qala Naw area of Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2672:cowardly-police-check-post-surrenders-to-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cowardly police check post surrenders to Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 27 – 3 cowardly police from a check post in Kharwaryano area near  Qalat city surrendered to Mujahideen last night, at around 12:00 am. Mujahideen  say that the surrender was pre mediated and that the police also gave Mujahideen  6 Kalashnikovs and a PK automatic machine gun.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2680:4-puppets-killed-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 27 October 2010 17:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 27 – 4 security puppets were killed instantly when their vehicle was  obliterated by an IED in Shado Village located near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2644:cross-worshipers-tank-obliterated-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cross worshipers tank obliterated in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 October 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 26 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED at 10:00 am in  Ganda desert area of Shahjoe district. All terrorists onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282330UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2698:ana-puppets-foot-patrol-hits-ied-6-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA puppets foot patrol hits IED, 6 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 14:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – 3 ANA puppets were killed instantly and 3 others were  severely wounded last night when their foot patrol hit and IED in Daman’s  Shorandam Kotal.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2696:3-invaders-vehicles-eliminated-in-boldak-fighitng&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 invaders vehicles eliminated in Boldak fighitng</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 14:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – Mujahideen from Boldak district say that they attacked US  invaders, who had landed in Bidak area last night. It is said that the fighting  lasted into the morning when an enemy convoy arrived for help. Reports add that  3 enemy vehicles were demolished by IED’s while arriving for reinforcement in  Targhak, Shakha Band and Mullah Yad desert areas. Mujahideen say that the  fighting was ongoing till this afternoon but the exact number of killed and  wounded enemy is not known. 1 Mujahid was Martyred (inshallah) and 2 wounded in  the battle.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2700:mujahideen-kill-contractor-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill contractor in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 14:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – Abid, a puppet contractor of American invaders was shot dead  at 12:00 pm while walking on a road near Kabul Durahi of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2703:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 14:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – At least 1 American invader was killed and 3 wounded in a  clash with Mujahideen in Gerimsir’s Katori area. 1 Mujahid was also injured in  the clash. In another report, an American terrorists tank was obliterated by an  anti-tank mine at 11:00 am in Safar bazaar area of the mentioned district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2685uppets-vehicle-taken-out-in-shah-walikot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets vehicle taken out in Shah Walikot</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 05:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – An ANA puppets vehicle was destroyed when it hit a roadside  bomb in Shah Walikot districts Chinarto area yeaterday as a result 4 puppets  were killed and 3 severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2686:anti-tank-mine-eliminates-us-tank-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mine eliminates US tank in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 05:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 28 – US invaders suffered deadly losses after blasts hit their  tank and then the mine deactivation team in Pashmool area of Zhiri district  yesterday afternoon, at around 11:00 am. The exact number of killed and wounded  is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2706:4-puppet-police-killed-in-qalat-city-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppet police killed in Qalat city attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 16:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 28 – 4 puppet police riding on their motorbikes were killed in a gun  battle with Mujahideen in Qalat city at 05:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2697:4-border-police-killed-in-zabul-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 border police killed in Zabul blast</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 14:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 28 – 4 puppet border police were killed by a land mine which  destroyed their vehicle at 10:00 am in Shomolzo’s Spinki area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2689:2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-shahjoe-9-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles destroyed in Shahjoe, 9 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 10:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 28 – Reports from Shahjoe say that at 09:00 pm last night, an enemy  convoy was passing through Akhtar Muhammad Petrol pump area when a mine  detonated on their convoy and then immediately came under a Mujahideen attack as  a result 2 enemy vehicles were destroyed and 9 puppets killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2708:mine-detonates-on-invaders-foot-patrol-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine detonates on invaders foot patrol in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 October 2010 16:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 28 – Helicopters were seen airlifting 9 dead and wounded American  terrorists whose foot patrol hit a mine in Shahr-e-Safa’s Khorzani Band area at  05:00 pm.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300020UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2720:anti-tank-mines-in-zhiri-eliminate-2-us-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mines in Zhiri eliminate 2 US tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 29 October 2010 09:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 29 – Reports from Zhiri say that anti-tank mines destroyed a US  tank in Zhiri’s Sang-e-Sar area at 12:00 pm yesterday and another tank was also  destroyed yesterday in Pashmool area. All invaders onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2719:2-invaders-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 29 October 2010 09:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 29 – A US invaders tank and one large logistical supply vehicles  were destroyed yesterday afternoon by hitting land mines in Khadr Khel area of  Ma;ruf district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302150UTC Oct 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2722:4-puppets-killed-in-daman&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed in Daman</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 05:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 30 – At around 06:00 pm last night, 4 puppet ANA were killed when  their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Akhond Sahib Ziyarat area of Daman  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2729:nawrak-kouchai-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Nawrak Kouchai killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 30 – Nawrak Kouchai, one of Dand districts regional puppet border  police commander was killed last night while standing in front of his house in  Qasim Pla area of Dand district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2725:anti-tank-mine-blows-invaders-tank-apart&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mine blows invaders tank apart</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 05:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 30 – An invaders tank was blown apart early this morning in  Chinarak area of Terenkot city, killing and wounding all terrorists onboard. In  another incident, Mujahideen attacked a puppet police check post in the city’s  Haji Baz Muhammd Ghwanda area at 05:00 pm yesterday but the number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2723:enemys-base-attacked-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy’s base attacked in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 05:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 30 – Mujahideen, using heavy and light weapons attacked the base of  joint enemy in Shahjoe district center at 09:00 pm last night. The extent of  damage and casualties caused is not known. Locals say that the enemy bombed the  surrounding areas hitting locals homes in a retaliatory attacks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2727:blast-hits-us-logistical-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits US logistical vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 07:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Oct. 30 – At least 3 US invaders were killed and others injured at  09:00 am when Mujahiden detonated a remote-controlled mine on their logistical  supply vehicle near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2721:the-untold-reality-of-kandahar-operation-part-2&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The untold reality of Kandahar Operation (Part 2)</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/40475377/The-untold-reality-of-Kandahar-Operation-Part-2"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 October 2010 04:18 -

Zhiri district is located to the south of Kandahar-Herat main highway and has  been a solid base and under the control of Islamic Emirate Mujahideen for the  past 9 years. Previously the invaders only had outposts on the main highway but  due to the recent operations have expanded those to Pashmool and Sanzari areas.  For recent information on the situation in the district, Alemarah interviewed  the Military commander for this district, Mullah Ateequllah Agha.

Alemarah: Can you please give us information about the recent enemy operation  and on the situation in the district?

Mullah Ateequllah Agha: As you might already know that Zhiri is known as the  most hostile district for the enemy for the past 9 years and especially Sang-e-Sar  and Pashmool areas where the enemy has not been able to take over and has proved  very deadly for its forces. The southern parts of the districts have been  completely under our control which the enemy has never even attempted to enter.

The enemy was real frustrated due to the constant attacks by Mujahideen on the  main highway which immensely disrupted the movement of their military and  logistical convoys and therefore started the huge push towards Sang-e-Sar,  Pashmool and Sanzari areas by bringing hundreds of tanks, foot soldiers bombing  the areas by Jets, cruise missiles etc. Due to their cruel and barbaric blind  bombings, the residents of Pashmool and Sanzari have fled during a time when  they were supposed to collect their harvests. Mujahideen countered their  strategy by adopting guerilla warfare from which the enemy has suffered more  damage than at any other time. You might have heard through the media of the  tanks being blown up every day in Pashmool and Sanzari areas and the retaliatory  ambushes and attacks against their foot patrols. Similarly the invaders arrested  civilians after forcing their way into their homes at night.

So due to our resistance, the enemy has not gained any ground in some parts and  in others where they have gains some ground, it has come after much suffering  and deadly losses. Overall the enemy’s force is winded up, they have only added  2 outposts each in Pashmool and Sanzari areas and the Mujahideen numbers which  were decreased for the initial enemy push have returned back to their normal  levels.

Alemarah: How much new ground has the enemy gained from this operation?

Mullah Ateequllah Agha: The enemy has not gained an inch of territory in Sang-e-Sar,  which is only 100 meters away from the main highway. They have gained some  ground in Sanzari but after intense bombing and making headway by demolishing  people’s homes, fields and other property. They also made ground towards the  south of Pashmool up to Rod area but in all areas the advance has been short  term because they have all returned to the 4 new outposts made in civilians  homes and all their military equipment has also been vacated from the rest of  the regions.

Alemarah: It is said that the enemy has severely bombed the areas bringing huge  destruction to the civilians?

Mullah Ateequllah Agha: Like in the rest of Kandahar province, Zhiri has also  experienced enormous destruction to civilian property from the barbaric enemy.  Although the exact facts and figures have not been compiled but I will summarize  some of the damage done that we have witnessed in a few points.

1. Nearly 80% of civilians have become homeless due to the ruthless bombings  from cruise missiles, canon rounds and other types of bombs dropped in all of  Zhiri from Kandahar airfield. The civilians have also suffered deaths and nearly  all of the people’s homes and other property have been completely destroyed.
2. Hundreds of homes have been utterly demolished in the area between the main  highway and Wyala of Sang-e-Sar as the enemy claims that their convoys and bases  are always attacked from this area.
3. The barbaric enemy has filled streams with dirt, demolished homes and blown  apart all the greenery in Pashmool, Sanzari, Syachowi and also the other areas  to make new roads due to the other roads being completely mined.
4. In all these areas, the enemy has destroyed homes with all its belongings  inside. The homes were either already abandoned and if they weren’t, they would  force its owners to leave by bulldozing the property’s walls.
5. The enemy has dropped types of bombs which have created massive craters and  which have also burnt people’s fields and plants so to make an alternative way  to enter due to fear of mines being placed on the main roads.
6. In this process, the enemy has Martyred, wounded and imprisoned countless  civilians but we don’t have their exact figures.

Alemarah: The enemy claims to have caused Mujahideen many casualties, killed  their leaders and also broken their hold on the district?

Mullah Ateequllah Agha: So far 10 Mujahideen have been Martyred which includes a  group’s leader and he was not Martyred in Zhiri but rather in Reag district by a  night raid. In contrast, the enemy has suffered immense casualties as you might  also have heard from the media.

Alemarah: How do you see the result of the current situation and the operations  result?

Mullah Ateequllah Agha: The current situation does not differ a lot from the  situation before the operation began. Our groups in Pashmool and Sanzari have  become active like before and like before, the enemy is always attacked as they  come out of their newly built outposts in these areas and also the ones built on  the main highway. The only result coming out of the operation is the death and  destruction caused to the civilians which deplorably, the foreign and domestic  media have been silent about.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

